# Perimenopausal PMS



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

I swear to God, if the months of crap we pulled on each other don't finish us off - this will. I cannot believe what a hold this has on me. Weepy, wanting to start fights, hopeless. Anyone else?


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

If you are becoming violent please get help, they have Meds to balance the hormones. Other than that, please remember to not take it out on your hubby...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Get a punching bag, or take up kick-boxing....or hot yoga.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I had a friend who got so bad during this.. she fired her lawyer in a huff one day (custody battles)... which helped her Ex's case -as she was coming off crazy UNglued...she'd delete her friends on Fb -then be asking us back (she'd do this numerous times).. had her sons thinking she was crazy.. she would cause so much trouble with texting -her BF kept breaking up with her.. then she'd call me crying "Why doesn't he love me?"..... 

I had him calling me telling me she's going to give him a heart attack.... She did finally see the Doctor.. and he got her on something to regulate her moods.. some really DO need something.. 

I did a thread on this.. laying out my own experience with it.. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies...ly-sensitive-mood-swings-how-do-you-deal.html


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

Ha- I just did hot yoga this am and I'm in a bootcamp kickboxing class. I'm not violent, just weepy and depressed a little


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I recently started using progesterone cream for this. You can buy it on Amazon, I use the Source Naturals brand it really helped a ton my Dr. said it was safe to use.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

simplyamorous - that was a great thread - thank you! So, I'm not crazy. I always tell hubby when it shows up, as an explanation for the preceding days of craziness...


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I never had PMS and still rarely have cramps but yikes the emotional aspect has changed this year. Maybe it's because I lost my Dad this summer, too, but I am definitely more emotional and grumpy. I warned my guy friend that I wasn't in a very hospitable mood but he was a good sport and ended up visiting and cheering me up and enjoying the evening anyway. And they are so heavy. Still no cramps - now I have no forewarning on the flood instead of the trickle. Lovely.

So far not bad enough to ask for medical intervention. Awareness has been enough for now.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I never had PMS until I turned 40. Now as soon as I start hating my husband, I know it's coming. So, I just put out a general warning, 
"Mum's crazy time is coming, I love you all but I need time by myself". You should see them scattering. My husband looks at me like I am a mad woman. My son calls me crazy and my daughter says I have BPD.

I am crying one moment, mad the next and loving the next. My head hurts like crazy and my body aches like I am 100 years old. I get so tired and exhausted. My period is crazy. It comes like a river for 2 days, then, stop for 1 full day, then starts up again for 5 days. I just want it to be over with. 

I am also, peri-menopausal with hot flashes, cold sweats like I am freezing from the inside out. When will this end. It took my aunt 10 years to get over menopause.

I just beg everyone in our home to please bear with me. I will be normal in a few days. But lately, the PMS starts a full week before my period comes. I have been taking multi-vitamins with iron, B-complexs drops, evening primrose oil and vitamin D. Something must be working because this month my mood and tiredness was not so bad. If only I can just remember to take all the stuff.LOL


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

stephscarlett said:


> I swear to God, if the months of crap we pulled on each other don't finish us off - this will. I cannot believe what a hold this has on me. Weepy, wanting to start fights, hopeless. Anyone else?


My wife went to an auto shop with me...The mechanic had my car fixed, but had thrown away the old parts.....No biggie...But suddenly my wife was a cross between the Tazmanian devil, and an enraged Donald duck....She just absolutely went psycho....As my wife screamed at the puddle on the floor, that only minutes before had been a skilled automobile tech, I retrieved my keys, paid the tab, and as we walked to the car, my wife looked at me, and said in a perfectly calm even voice*...."I kinda lost it back there didn't I"*....Better he than me....


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

This can be very serious. I am now 61 and am only six months past menopause. I have had 10 years of this hell.

Many things can help, but for me it was essential to get to my ob/gyn and begin hormone treatment. Within 24 hours of starting it, I began to feel hugely better - no more depression, anger, despair. It was like the world opened up again. My H said that he felt like he had his wife back.

I had always had bad PMS, but this was far worse. Right now I am only grappling with hot flashes. If you're depressed and weepy, go to your doctor.


----------



## Omego (Apr 17, 2013)

It's really bad. I had to go on meds to alleviate the symptoms. Everything goes 'dark' during that time and I have the most negative thoughts. Horrible. Thank goodness for prescription drugs. I must say, however, that things got a bit better once I increased my exercise regimen and cut out wheat... don't know if there's a link or not.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

brooklynAnn said:


> *I never had PMS until I turned 40. Now as soon as I start hating my husband, I know it's coming. So, I just put out a general warning,
> "Mum's crazy time is coming,* I love you all but I need time by myself". You should see them scattering. My husband looks at me like I am a mad woman. My son calls me crazy and my daughter says I have BPD.


 our 2nd son has asked me if it's "Shark week?"... Husband likes to use this expression now.... 
He used to tell me he needed to get me a cage & put duct tape over my mouth..









This will probably sound really strange.. but I love when they talk to me like this.. it's like they "Get it".. can laugh about it.. and I'm laughing right along with them...

I'm just more WIRED.. . Sappy... everything seems to be magnified during those days.. 

My symptoms were most intense when my sex drive was insatiably high, but never enough to see a doc..... since this has calmed... so has the intensity of the "rain cloud" I used to feel hovering... some months I glide through -with only a headache or 2... but then another month.. something might trigger me.. I am more prone to start something during that time frame.


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

I AM taking an AD the week before, IF I feel it coming on.. there is no rhyme or reason timewise to it now... My breasts used to hurt and that was my cue.. this month - nothing... exercise does help me a lot. we went to hot yoga this morning...


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

SimplyAmorous said:


> our 2nd son has asked me if it's "Shark week?"... Husband likes to use this expression now....
> He used to tell me he needed to get me a cage & put duct tape over my mouth.. [
> This will probably sound really strange.. but I love when they talk to me like this.. it's like they "Get it".. can laugh about it.. and I'm laughing right along with them...
> 
> ...


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Did anybody notice how your sense of smell is affected by this? Are you more sensitive to smells?


----------



## stephscarlett (Sep 2, 2015)

brooklynAnn said:


> Did anybody notice how your sense of smell is affected by this? Are you more sensitive to smells?


omg, yes! sometimes I think I smell smoke. Also, noise bothers me more now..


----------

